# which gas system?



## 103495 (Mar 20, 2007)

Hi, we are wandering if anyone has any thoughts on which gas supply to get, we imported our van a couple months ago from Germany and they gave us a gas bottle and regulator as part of the deal so we could get back home, now this has run out. We were at the Lincoln show at the weekend and my girlfriend ordered a lpg refillable gas bottle to be fitted while we were at the show(ordered saturday to be fitted sunday). unfortunately the guy didn,t turn up to fit it after we waited in for him, i went to the stall and the woman there said that he was out fitting, he had all our details, mobile number etc, so we came home thinking that he couldn,t be bothered,9 bad for business if you ask me). Anyway i wandered if anyone had any thoughts on which system to get as i liked the look of the bp gaslight system as we are planning to fulltime in a year or so and it sounds good for payload, wandered if there are plenty of places abroad to replenish either system.

Cheers, Paul & Caz.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Paul & Caz,

Which system did you order from which supplier?

Your decision should firstly be refillable cylinder or underslung tank (determined by volume required and locker storage or chassis space) then which supplier.

The BP Gaslight exchange lightweight bottles have the advantage of light weight, but IMHO significant disadvantage of lacking a decent European distribution system. Other lightweight bottles have the disadvantage of no 80% fill valve.

If a cylinder, go for MTH or Gaslow. Both have a loyal customer base, though MTH can be chaotic getting their attention in the first place.

Dave


----------



## klubnomad (Mar 6, 2006)

Hi

There can be only one - as they say. I used  CMR  as have most of the refillable bods on here. Call them and speak to either Pete or John. They will fit when they say, not leave you hanging around. I would guess it was MTH who you spoke to at Lincoln. They have a reputation for being unreliable and un contactable.

Dave

656


----------



## 103495 (Mar 20, 2007)

Hi Dave, i have been looking for the leaflet(just found it) we ordered the easy system from euragas of gloucester, 1 vertical 27 litre tank plus external fill point, through the hymer skirt the guy said, i was a bit dubious of this and have just seen another thread on here where someone has said that you can have the filler point inside the locker on a bracket, which is something i think i would have preferred.

Paul.


----------



## allan01273 (May 23, 2007)

Hi

I'm the guy on the other thread but being a "newbie" haven't fathomed how to link one post to another!!

We highly recommend Gaslow - they couldn't have been more helpful and pointed out to us that it was better to have the filler on a bracket in the locker than putting it on the side wall of the motorhome because if you change vehicles you can take your system with you. The only downside is that the bracket is an extra £30 but well worth it enabling you to take the system with you if you need to change vehicle.

My back (and the wife's) will certainly be much better for not lifting the heavy calor gas bottles in and out of the lockers.

PS It was CMR that we used - we went to the Newbury Show specifically to get this job done.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Gas*

Hello there,

My vote goes with GasLow, its portable (you can take it with you if you swop vans) no problem with eurotunnel, extremely convenient and if you have space you can have 1 Galsow and 1 rental (calor) bottle.

Fitted it myself in just a few hours

TrevClcik here for Motorcaravaning>>>Gaslow Supplier<<<

Neill at motorcaravaning was very knowlegeable and helpful


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

We have an under-slung 60ltr gas tank. It was already fitted when we bought the Hymer. It does give you the option of extra space by freeing up a locker. Which we use the old gas locker now as a ramp/hose/mains cable/etc locker.

Johnny F


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

656 said:


> Hi
> 
> There can be only one - as they say. I used  CMR  as have most of the refillable bods on here. Call them and speak to either Pete or John. They will fit when they say, not leave you hanging around. I would guess it was MTH who you spoke to at Lincoln. They have a reputation for being unreliable and un contactable.
> 
> ...


Dave,

I find Gaslows practise of modifying gas bottles with an "angle grinder" to fit gas lockers a little bit unprofessional. 8O 8O

I watched them perform on a bottle at one of the shows, 8O not a pretty sight  

Don


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi Budd
I have the euragas system and so was surprised when you say they hadnt turned up. I had mine fitted by them at their works in the forest of dean. They only took 20 mins and the fitting was very proffesional. The filler is only about 2in x 1.5 in and so when you take the bottles out if you change the van you can cover it with a sticker or reflector.

The thing i liked was the fact that they took me to the garage 3 miles away and showed be exaclty how to fill up. All this was on a sat am. You can even stay on their premises overnight which is right in the forest if you fancy a free weekend - they dont mind. 

As i said i was surprised they forgot about you. Maybe if you were in a position to visit you could negotiate a discount.

Phill


----------



## FastMedic (Oct 20, 2007)

Hi

I'm surprised that you felt let down too. I can only think that they were busy busy busy. I was at Newbury and they came round to check my generator. It was dreadful weather, he had a broken foot and they were there nearly an hour trying to sort it out. They didn't charge me anything and I went down to their place in the Forest of Dean where they replaced the regulator. Their charges were very reasonable and now I have a generator that starts every time. The mirage has a fixed LPG tank and they checked that out too. I stayed there the night, they let me plug in and I even went to the pub with them. They really are lovely. I do know that the reception for mobiles is bad where they are. The number I have is:01594 563538

Emma


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

I had a 'gaslow' setup on my previous van but on this Hymer I decided to go for an underslung bulk LPG tank [70odd litres {56 litres capacity at 80%max fill} . . no problems now as it seems to last for months [even with heavy use on heating & cooking] - plus it has freed up the old gas cylinder locker for carrying other junk !
see the pic's at :-
http://www.vicfire.zoomshare.com/1.shtml/Bulk LPG Tank 
All work carried out by 'Autogas' who have nationwide contractors . . not cheap [£502] but well worth it to me.


----------



## 104960 (Jun 4, 2007)

My name is John McKnight, Service Manager, CMR Ltd. Firstly we have never used an angle grinder to modify any cylinder. This being a particulaly dodgy practice of mixing sparks with full gas cylinders. We have only ever used a rechargeable reciprocal saw (Ryobi 1+ cutter), or, in the early days, a hacksaw (very tiring!), which produce no sparks at all. 
The practice of modifying cylinders to fit certain lockers is done in full cooperation with Gaslow and is recommended by them.

Thanks,

John McKnight.


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

Hi Paul & Caz


> If a cylinder, go for MTH or Gaslow. Both have a loyal customer base, though MTH can be chaotic getting their attention in the first place.
> 
> 
> > We had initial concerns about MTH after Shepton show. We booked a fitting at their premises, which they then later phoned and cancelled with no explanation. I posted my comments about this on this site. Then I got a call from Richard at MTH who explained the situation fully. He does read these post and does have spys out and about  After accepting his full and detailed explanation I rebooked the job with him.
> ...


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Gas*

If the Gaslow bottle is new and Evacuated, what difference does it make if they use an agle grinder?.

Vividoc,

Do you find yourself using gas excessivly because you know you can. Ie plenty in the tank, easier to fill not going to run out and its cheaper. So leave the heating on?.

Trev.


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

I have just been reading this thread and I think there appears to be a few mix-ups over similar names - 

MTH Autogas is in the Forest of Dean, and the guy there is a Richard Cecil

Euragas - someone said this was in the Forst of Dean - I think perhaps he has the wrong name.....

Gaslow has several firms that fit their refillable bottles..

For the record, MTH now has the lightweight Alugas refillable bottles, which are just that, lighter than the normal red ones, and do have the 80% cutoff, which their previous lightweight (red) bottles did not have....

As to someone else mentioning about the filler in the skirt..... We had ours fitted in the skirt, and I believe this is the preferable place, especially for the UK, as some forecourts appear to have stopped people refilling their bottles, as they believed them to be the normal type of bottles - and not the special refillable ones with the automatic 80% stop.

To make sure you don't give them the opportunity of thinking yours are the normal type....fit it to the skirt...it looks then like you are filling up a tank.....

Just my thoughts on the above.

Carol


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

Carol

Hi Spy :lol: 

Dennis


----------



## tony50 (Oct 16, 2007)

It's great having a Refillable Gas System (bottles or tank) one thought has occured to me who TESTS the bottles or tanks,i think you will find Colar Gas,and BP etc. test their Cylinders at regular intervels via the cylinder ID. code.


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

> It's great having a Refillable Gas System (bottles or tank) one thought has occured to me who TESTS the bottles or tanks,i think you will find Colar Gas,and BP etc. test their Cylinders at regular intervels via the cylinder ID. code.


The test is carried out by specialised companies. The "10 year" law applies to personally owned bottles e.g. MTH , Gaslow etc. The "rented" bottle is a much longer period IIRC 15 years as they are inspected, tested by their owners e.g Calor, Shell etc. so any posssible damage, leaks should be picked up by the experienced people filling the bottles. 
Dennis


----------



## 94220 (May 1, 2005)

*Alugas*

Hi BUDD

(_copied and pasted from similar post a couple of days ago_)

"Much mention of Gaslow.........as good as it is.

Don't forget http://www.alugas.com/index.php?idcat=2&lang=2

We have just had 2 x 11kg bottles fitted in the gas locker, with 'T' and a filling point in the skirt of the van.

The bottle connections are the same as present on German rented bottles so a very easy system to fit onto an imported German van.

Cost £402 including the three European adapters.

Fitted in an hour by http://www.rvtex.co.uk/index.html

Excellent system and fitting service, and some weight saved on the payload. "

Post note........

The handles / collars on the Alugas bottles were removed to fit in our Hymer locker. This was done with a spanner as they are bolted on.

BUDD....You mention you were at the Lincoln show. .......... Rvtex are based in Newstead, Nottinghamshire. Checking the forums, they have been praised before for fitting other accessories. They also fitted an alarm for us and we are very pleased with their work.

No..... I'm not on commission....... just pleased with the system.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I have one Gaslow cyl. and one Calor. Great system, easily fitted. I fitted mine with the filler in the locker door because many filling stations will not permit you to refill cylinders.


----------



## 103495 (Mar 20, 2007)

Hi everyone

Just to update as i was the author of the original post. We scoured the local area and eventuall had 2 refillable Gaslow bottles fitted by a local company(1 big and 1 smaller bottle)price included 2 euro adaptors, automatic changeover valve and they even filled both bottles for us. £270 which i thought was a great deal, we are really pleased with them, have used gas on loads of occasions since and have not yet filled up. Re-fill valve was put on the outside of the gas locker, to the side and underneath, so no opening to re-fill.

budd.


----------



## winnyards (May 2, 2007)

Silly question . . . with 2 Gaslow cylinders with an external filler connection, are the main cylinder control knobs in the Open or Closed position for refilling ?


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

carol said:


> I have just been reading this thread and I think there appears to be a few mix-ups over similar names -
> 
> MTH Autogas is in the Forest of Dean, and the guy there is a Richard Cecil
> 
> ...


Hi Carol
Its actually MTH Euragas and is one and the same firm.

I went last weekend and had a second bottle fitted. They let me stay all weekend even though i had the work done on friday. Even provided hook up FOC.

Forest of dean is a place we used to go when we first had a MC and it was nice to have a free weekend and a lok over the place again. Didnt see any wild boar though


----------



## THEPOET (May 1, 2007)

BUDD said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Just to update as i was the author of the original post. We scoured the local area and eventuall had 2 refillable Gaslow bottles fitted by a local company(1 big and 1 smaller bottle)price included 2 euro adaptors, automatic changeover valve and they even filled both bottles for us. £270 which i thought was a great deal, we are really pleased with them, have used gas on loads of occasions since and have not yet filled up. Re-fill valve was put on the outside of the gas locker, to the side and underneath, so no opening to re-fill.
> 
> budd.


Hi BUDD, you say you got them fitted locally at what seems a fantastic price........ Where?

On another string on similar lines SEVE said he had had a set fitted in Norwich. 2 of us asked if he could say where and how much and I sent a PM but as of yet have heard nothing.

I am after a Gaslow fitting in the new year and with little spendable I am trying to find a reasonable deal.

Pete


----------



## 103495 (Mar 20, 2007)

Hi Pete

You asked where we had our Gaslow bottles fitted. It was AA Cadman Gas supplies of Darlington(lost number but just google it), you order from them and they get someone to fit them on the same industrial estate about 200 yards away. We ordered and arranged a day(saturday) but when i phoned up on the Friday the bottles hadn,t arrived and they never rung to tell me, so i don,t think they are very reliable, although the guy who fits them(Colin) is a smashing fellow and was really apologetic, he is nothing to do with them businesswise, he has a unit and fits lpg cylinders to cars/vans for a living. If i was to do it again i,d buy everything myself and just take it to Colin to fit, if you live in the area his number is 07710060452.

Budd.


----------

